# Cold Epoxy?



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Fellas,

I am sure that some of you have already heard of this but, here goes; my workshop is pretty cold (especially this time of year) and when I used to use the plunger type of epoxies that mix resin and hardener as you depress the plunger I found this extremely difficult to push. I tried putting it in warm water but this made things as bad because then it was too runny!

The solution I came up with was to use a mastic gun ( the type you use to apply "no nails" and silicone sealant) The front part fits inside the ring of the gun and then obviously the plunger depresses the syringe. It gives nice control.

Anyway this is now irrelevant for me as I use the two bottle type now. I apologise if anyone has raised this idea before or if I am telling 'Granny how to suck eggs!'

Regards fellas. Neil.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you for the post. No need to apologize. It doesn't matter how many times the subject matter arises, there's always a newbie or an old timer who hasn't run across the problem and will find the post beneficial. That's the great thing about these forums.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

That's actually quite clever. All practical solutions welcome.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Similar problem, good tip, I usually put it in my pocket before I start to get it up to body temmp but will try the mastic gun. Thanx


----------

